# Kangertech Subox Mini C



## Cloud Beast King (8/3/17)

Hi Vapesters

Does any1 of use maybe no were i can get a replacement glass for the Kangertech Subox mini c

Protank 5 

22mm diameter

24mm height

Thanx


----------



## Stosta (8/3/17)

Cloud Beast King said:


> Hi Vapesters
> 
> Does any1 of use maybe no were i can get a replacement glass for the Kangertech Subox mini c
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any specifically for the Protank 5 available. Your best bet would be to go into a store and ask them for help, they should be able to find a glass with the same dimensions.


----------



## Cloud Beast King (8/3/17)

Thanx alot will do
No of any stores i can go 2 in the western cape


----------

